# Bulldog's trailer - done for now.



## bulldog (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought this trailer for my boat a few months ago and it is a great trailer for my boat, fits it perfectly. It will fit up to a 19' maybe 20' boat, has brakes and is built very stout. I wanted to make it look a little better with some paint to raise the resale value. I put new tires on the trailer last Summer/early Fall and also put new side bunk boards and carpet on the side bunks. I also installed LED submersable lights on the back and it looks great minus the paint. The paint is original and very faded and the paint chips have a little bit of rust and it just needs a paint job to beautify it. 

I bought some Rustoleum Hammered black paint to roll on and started on the mods tonight. i took the diamond plate accents off and polished them with a Mother's Powerball with a product called Flitz. I have had very good luck with both the Powerball and the Flitz in the past. I drilled out the rivets that hold the diamond plate on to the trailer and polished away this evening. I screwed down the diamond plate to a work bench to hold it steady. The before and after says it all. What a change a little elbow grease makes. 

The paint is working very well also. It has a "hammered" look to it so it will hide any imperfections and it is super shiny. Also does not require any primer. I am taking a grinder with a paint stripping attachment to scuff up the original paint and knock down any high points so that the new paint aheres well. 2 coats covers all blemishes and the finish is great. I'm very happy with the results so far. How do you spell adhere?  

My plan is to raise the boat off the trailer this week and strip the trailer of all boards and lights, grind down any and all b.s., then put atleast two coats of paint on. Then reinstall all boards and harware before my motor block swap on Sunday. Going to be tough to get it all done but here's to fitting a ton of work in to a small amount of time.

More pics to come as the progress continues.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## Brine (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks real good bd. 

Have you considered some LED strips for the bottom of the trailer? 8) 

Is there such a thing as Tin Whips?


----------



## azekologi (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking great! I can't wait to see the finished product! When you do get her done make sure to add the pic to the "Pic of your Trailer" forum!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 14, 2011)

I re painted my trailer with the rustoleum hammered. Very happy, I dont like the rattle can though. I had problems with drip marks. Not vey noticible though.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 20, 2011)

Got the boat trailer all finished. It turned out better than I ever would have expected. The paint was amazing to work with and super easy. Rims shined up well with some polish. I did not replace the bottom boards because of a time problem with the motor swap so that may happen at a later date. All in all I'm $72 in and about 5 hours. Worth every minute and penny.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great John. Very nice.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 20, 2011)

Between the trailer and the motor work you have done it's got to feel great to have everything up to snuff..

Look's great also!!


----------



## bulldog (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention - I put 3M automotive paint protecting clear bra on the front of the fenders to protect the paint from rock chips. I tried to take a picture but you can't see anything in the pics. The product is supposed to protect paint from 200 mph pebbles and small rocks. I had the last of a roll laying around so I put it to good use.


----------

